# Middle Fork Salmon 2012



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

I was told today "by" 6/1.
Which doesn't calm my nerves much for our 5/28 put in. One of our group will be working up there this week & is going to take a look see.

Thats all I've got....


----------



## tony1982 (Dec 6, 2011)

I was just over there last week and there was still 5 ft. at the top of Banner and Boundary Cr. road still had about 2 1/2 ft. of snow. People still snowmobiling from the turn around right there at the beginning.


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Good inquiry. Anybody with any updates that would be much appreciated. We have a 5/24 launch and aren't resting easy about that one either. Peace


----------



## rcannell (Jun 10, 2010)

I know that there is alot of past post's about running MF in the 5ft to 6ft range. You do not get much of a warm up on this run, as soon as you pull into the flow its pretty continuous action down to Velvet. 
We have a July 2nd Permit. We are hoping there is a little water left. She is flowing pretty early.
I posted a picture in the gallery of a raft flipping in Murphs at about 6ft.


----------



## mcoper8901 (Mar 28, 2011)

Big water, continuous. Pretty manageable if you know the lines or someone with you does. Little hairball as a read and run. Run on the tight inside of the corners off the top till things mellow out.

Have fun, and go for it!


----------



## mcoper8901 (Mar 28, 2011)

When in doubt, square up and punch that shit


----------



## TUNACAT (Jun 6, 2011)

*5-6'??*

Is there a forecast that shows it's planning on coming back up?


----------



## phlyingfish (Nov 15, 2006)

Current weather report for Stanley calls for clear skies, warm days (~60s) and cool nights (~30s). Standing alone, that weather forecast tells me the river should be coming up, and the gauge seems to bear that out because there have been diurnal fluctuations for the last few days. The NOAA forecast supports that as well (http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=boi&gage=midi1). If this weather pattern holds, we should be past the peak by 6/1. Actually, I think the Salmon drainage peaked a couple weeks ago and that we're only going to see a moderate secondary peak in mid/late-May.


----------



## spm64 (May 10, 2012)

Ran middle fork last year at 5.96 and dropping. First 12 miles are non-stop fun or gut wrenching, in your face, virtually impossible to stop whitewater depending on the skill level of your group. remember you are only as strong as the weakest link. this includes passengers who may have to jump on the oars when boatman get bucked!!!! Be ready for long cold swims if anybody hits the water. Dry suits are recommended. If and when you make it right side up through velvet the river mellows out for awhile. But don't let your guard down still lots of rapids, but easier to rescue and regroup

Be prepared, pick a strong team and have a trip of a lifetime. You can find 2 videos on utube that show a boatman run at this water level for first 14 miles. search MIDDLE FORK OF SALMON 2011 HIGH WATER. it will show you what to expect, but remember everything looks smaller on video.

Hope for nice level of around 3 feet. Note i flipped my 14' avon at 3.2 in rubber.


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks spm64. This has been a good thread, full of facts - - as Jack London once said "The facts man! The irrefragable facts!" The Iron Heel, Jack London, circa 1904.

Appears the level will not be over 6, but could be over 5, and the main issue is whether the road to Boundary Creek will be open for those who don't want to launch at Marsh Creek, like me, because I've never seen it.

Peace to everyone! Keep those cards and letters coming!


----------



## TUNACAT (Jun 6, 2011)

*Middle Fork Salmon Update*

Any updates on the snow conditions? Looks like it's been warm up there. Have to think that snow is melting off quickly?

I noticed there are reports of a log across the river by Velvet and also one in Pistol Creek. Anybody have more information on that?

https://fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/stelprdb5364373.pdf 





MountainMedic said:


> I was told today "by" 6/1.
> Which doesn't calm my nerves much for our 5/28 put in. One of our group will be working up there this week & is going to take a look see.
> 
> Thats all I've got....


----------



## hansenes (Dec 11, 2009)

The Banner Summit Snotel report currently shows 13.6" of snow water equivalent which is just below the half way point for the year. Theoretically, that means we have reached (or are reaching) peak runoff. Based on the forecast for the surrounding areas (warm for another couple of days, then freezing Fri and Sat night with a slight chance of rain / snow) I would guess we will hit the real peak Fri, maybe Sat - especially if it decides to rain.
I don't know what happens next - looks like more alternating warm weather and rain next week so my guess would be that the flow will stay pretty high, but then drop pretty suddenly as the snowpack deteriorates. Maybe that is just my optimistic side trying to will lower flows for a June 1 launch.
I'm still hearing rumors that the road will be open within a week or two, but still no confirmed date.

Here is the info that I received from the ranger's office on the trees etc...

Boundary Creek Road
This picture was taken May 10th and shows the road still well covered with snow just past the parking lot. Updates will be posted here as we receive them.

Marsh Creek Update
Les & Don, launching May 14th, reported a tree when they floated Marsh Creek that day. It is located about a mile downstream of the pack bridge, about 45 minutes from the highway, and just beyond a large avalanche chute on river left. The tree spans the creek angled from right to left. Please watch out for, and report, any new obstructions. 

Tree near Velvet?
An unconfirmed report suggests a tree almost all the way across the river near Velvet Falls.

Pistol Creek Rapid hazard
Below are pictures of a tree in Pistol Creek Rapid taken on May 4th at 4.63 feet on the gauge. As the level rises, it will be more difficult to see. And as the water drops, it may be difficult to get around. If it comes free, we will update this page. Please be safe – we strongly recommend scouting from Lake Creek.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

We just finished a 6 day link-up of Marsh Creek to the Lake Creek Bridge near Riggins (just below the road construction). Flows were and are healthy, so I'm assuming it will peak any day now and start dropping. 

There weren't any portages or major problem trees for kayakers. In Marsh Creek there are some tight, heads up moves to miss the logs... it would be busy in an oar rig. But an experienced oars person could clean it. 

The log in Pistol Creek rapid is ugly. It was still very noticeable at 5.5ft last week, so it would need a lot of water to be covered. The ranger said it showed up around 7.5' this year, and it didn't look like it was going to flush anytime soon. With enough rope work, someone might be able to help it out though. Not a problem in a kayak, but I wouldn't want to try to make the move driving up on the boils to miss it in a raft, and at low flow it seems like it might be completely in the way. 

A good amount of snow at the put-in last Wednesday... but it was melting fast.


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the update Cutch!

Storms rolling through and the river is up to 7'. Possible record temps for this early in the game coming on Monday. The river might hit a new peak for the year and maybe that log in pistol will work its way out!? Hey, a guy can dream right? Launch on June 9th is looking pretty sweet right now.


----------



## idahoriverguide (Mar 30, 2011)

I think the river is just about done folks, might get a little higher this weekend if it does that will be the second peak of the year. I've never seen it peak so early as it did a couple weeks ago, that was nuts. As far as the road goes, I don't see any reason it won't be open by June 1.


----------



## idahoriverguide (Mar 30, 2011)

hansenes said:


> Any guesses on when the Boundary Creek road will open?
> Also looking for advice / beta or trip reports relevant to flows in the 5' - 6' range. I have a 6/1 permit and have never run the river before so any info on what to expect is appreciated.


You'll be fine in the 5-6 range. It's pretty quick in the begining, you'll need to be on your game for sure. Murph's will be your first challenge. If you launch in the morning, head down the trail the night before and take a look, it's only 1 mile down. Stay far left and take a couple willows to the face, it's worth it. Murph's is a hard one to spot and even seasoned guides get caught in that thing when it's high, it'll flip you unless you're straight and heavy as hell. I've seen heavy boats make it through there if they're straight. And I've know Sweeps to flip in there too when it's high. Velvet is pretty intense as well, watch for the rock and pull your ass off to get behind it, never give up, keep pulling, even when you think you're not going to make it, it doesn't take much for the eddie to pull you behind the rock. And if you F' up, point the nose pray, it'll surf you pretty easy if not flip ya.

As far as the rest of the trip, there's a root ball in Pistol, from the pictures it looks like you can go right of it without issue. Just pull over and scout it. As far as the rest of the river, be on your toes, cut your c's and ride your v's, watch your downstream oar.

The canyon is a blast at this level, go big if you want or sneak everything, at 5-6ft the canyon could be big, check the bottom gauge to see the difference in CFS, Here

If it's over 16K all the sneaks open up and it's a fun ride. When it gets even higher you can sneak Rubber on the left bank, with a full 18' raft. 

You'll have a blast, make sure to pick camps that won't be underwater, and watch for wood. Have fun and let us know how it goes-


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the Beta Idahoriverguide. Always trust a professional guide - - they love the river, know the lines and won't BS you coz they know better! Tis' what makes em' professionals!

Hoping for that early second peak and perfect 5's for June 2!


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

Does anyone have any additional information about the log reported in Velvet Falls? If it exists, is it an easy portage? Does it span the entire river? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

Just spoke with Donna at the Forest Service. She said that the log is just below Velvet Falls on a blind curve. Apparently there's a large enough channel to bring rafts through, but she didn't know which side of the river the log is jammed at. 

The Pistol Creek log hasn't been seen recently, but they think it my be possibly submerged at this point. 

She encouraged me to stop at Indian Creek to post photos of the log jams, if it hasn't been done by our trip time (June 4). Didn't even know this could be done.


----------



## Leland (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks for all of the info, and keep the updates coming!

Launching next weekend - hoping for levels in the 5's and the wood to be gone...

Will the road open for my first launch at Boundary out of 6 trips?? Only time will tell...I'll kinda miss Marsh if the road is open, but not enough to make me put in up there if I don't have to.


----------



## Desert_Rat (May 21, 2012)

MountainMedic said:


> I was told today "by" 6/1.
> Which doesn't calm my nerves much for our 5/28 put in. One of our group will be working up there this week & is going to take a look see.
> 
> Thats all I've got....


Any new info?


----------



## idahoriverguide (Mar 30, 2011)

Sad to say I did not hear back on the news I was looking for. I know the snow is going quick. It would not be a bad idea for some of you to gang up and open the road if need be. I did it few years back, some shovels a chain saw and gin. Took us half a day. Had to shovel through an avalanche about 7-9ft deep for about 60 yards, and move a couple fallen trees. The snow will be pretty much just in patches. Sorry to deliver the news.


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

idahoriverguide said:


> Sad to say I did not hear back on the news I was looking for. I know the snow is going quick. It would not be a bad idea for some of you to gang up and open the road if need be. I did it few years back, some shovels a chain saw and gin. Took us half a day. Had to shovel through an avalanche about 7-9ft deep for about 60 yards, and move a couple fallen trees. The snow will be pretty much just in patches. Sorry to deliver the news.



Good Idea! I would be up for that... just need someone to bring the 4 wheel drive truck and chainsaws. I have plenty of time on a chainsaw from my forest circus days. Does this mean the USFS said the road won't be open by early June?


----------



## Desert_Rat (May 21, 2012)

idahoriverguide said:


> Sad to say I did not hear back on the news I was looking for. I know the snow is going quick. It would not be a bad idea for some of you to gang up and open the road if need be. I did it few years back, some shovels a chain saw and gin. Took us half a day. Had to shovel through an avalanche about 7-9ft deep for about 60 yards, and move a couple fallen trees. The snow will be pretty much just in patches. Sorry to deliver the news.


Thanks for the info...we'd like to open the road but with 22" on Banner Summit, which is lower than the top of Boundary Creek Road, makes me wonder how deep it would be up there.


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

The latest info from the USFS is that there is a 1 foot layer of snow at the top of the pass between Stanley and Boundary Creek. The log downstream of Velvet falls was removed by private boaters recently and the log in Pistol Creek is likely gone. 

If anyone is interested in going up to help remove the snow, I'm in. Just let me know. Apparently, the USFS won't allow plows, but there's always shovels. 

Curtis 
208-608-4510


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

*Opening the Boundary Creek Road*

Thanks Outlaw. I was about to ask if there might be someone local with a 4x4 and plow we could hire up but you answered the question if the FS doesn't let plows in. Be glad to help if we get there in time but won't be there until June 1. Thinking it might melt off by then? Anybody have an idea about this?




Outlaw said:


> The latest info from the USFS is that there is a 1 foot layer of snow at the top of the pass between Stanley and Boundary Creek. The log downstream of Velvet falls was removed by private boaters recently and the log in Pistol Creek is likely gone.
> 
> If anyone is interested in going up to help remove the snow, I'm in. Just let me know. Apparently, the USFS won't allow plows, but there's always shovels.
> 
> ...


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm driving by the turnoff Wednesday... I can take a peak...


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

*Boundary Road`*

Thanks Cody. Whole lotta people having shuttle anxiety bout' now!

Hopefully you'll have time to post what you see. Maybe a picture?

Best,



codycleve said:


> I'm driving by the turnoff Wednesday... I can take a peak...


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

Here is the link to the latest Spring Boater Update (released today). Both logs at Velvet and Pistol are gone but the road is still covered in snow.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Desert_Rat said:


> Thanks for the info...we'd like to open the road but with 22" on Banner Summit, which is lower than the top of Boundary Creek Road, makes me wonder how deep it would be up there.


15 inches on Banner today. And 7.5 on the SWE. Last year we opened it with 13" of SWE. Gotta be openable by now. Get your shovels on. 

The pass you need to clear is 250 feet higher than Banner so not a major difference. When we shoveled it out there was close to 24 inches of slush up there. And we had to do about 400 yards - some not that deep. 

But of course it is snowing in Ketchum right now, so can only imagine what it is like up there on the pass. 

Marsh Creek at 6.85 on the MF gauge is much better than Marsh Creek at 3.5 feet. Dagger is a blast at 6.5 and the lower canyon is boating much, much bigger than the 7 feet that is showing. Too lazy to look up the bottom flow but it is cranking and almost all washed out. Of course now it is dropping, so looks like we hit it perfect. 

Have fun out there kids. And stay the hell offa my lawn.


----------



## OleMissBoater (May 22, 2007)

MFS has dropped from 6.9 to 4.5' in the last 6 days.. I'm thinking it has one final peak left... Any takers on a guess over the next week?


----------



## rcannell (Jun 10, 2010)

My guess is that it has Peaked.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

OleMissBoater said:


> MFS has dropped from 6.9 to 4.5' in the last 6 days.. I'm thinking it has one final peak left... Any takers on a guess over the next week?


Pretty sure that without major heat ( not forecast) or major rain ( the second week or June is forecast with some showers but this far out the amount predictions are very erratic too) there won't be much of a rise. It may slow down the down curve with some warmer temps this week. 

Hack MF weather guy, take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

*NOAA Forecasts*

Been monitoring the NWRFC website (Northwest River Forecast Center) and for the past couple weeks the observed flow has been running lower than the forecast or trend predictions, but still following those trends. Insofar as I can estimate, it probably has peaked, and it probably will not go over 6 feet again. If the cooler temperatures prevail, it'll hover around where it is for a couple more days, maybe longer, but once the heat comes it will rise once more!


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

The road is open for business


----------

